# Sticky  Biggest Tires on Stock Brute



## coleman

Ok I have looked to find the answer, I am sure someone will say it has already been talked about on the site. What is the biggest size tires I can run on my 07 brute. I want to use my stock wheels. I am thinking skinnys for mud and my xtr's for trail use.


----------



## TX4PLAY

I have seen 30" mudlites on a 2008 750 Brute with stock wheels and 1.5" spacers, If your looking for skinny mud tires and keeping your XTR's for the trail I think you would be able to fit up to a 29.5x10 Outlaw.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I have 28s and have had no problems with no lift. I am now running a 2 inch lift just for the extra ground clearance.


----------



## coleman

I was thinking I would be safe at 28's so it sounds like I should be ok. After you get those mimb snorks you just get a strong desire to GO DEEP. Next thing you know I will be asking what the best lift is!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:agreed: I know that feeling.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

any one put 30's on an 08 with no lift? can it be done i was thinking some 30" zillas skinny wide combo proly on my SS wheels.

also does anyone have a pic of what the 9" zillas look like on some wheels


----------



## Yesterday

i really doubt 30's stock would work. you'll be rubbin all kinda stuff in the front


----------



## lilbigtonka

you will with my 30's with a 2in lift it was still close even though mine were 11 wide up front i dont think the 30 are gonna fit good with no lift now as for a 07 and down brute it may be done due to the suspension change in 08


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yea i know the 08 are a lot lower. i have the aluminum products stick guards and it says they will not work with a lift has anyone tried to put a lift on when they had them?


----------



## Bigdog29485

I put 27 -14 Mudlite XTR's on my 09 brute. They hit the front bumper when i ride hard. they actually tore it off


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^you running stock wheels when it hits? I'm running 28" mudlites and have never hit the front even on the softest setting and a winch and audio tube on the front


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here you go 08GreenBrute this is Debo Brute's Sig. He doesn't log on much anymore but you can shoot him a PM and get his attention if you want. He has the same a-arm guards you have and is running a 2'' Xtreme lift and 30's. He also ran the 30's for a while prior to adding the lift with only 1.5" spacers and stock wheels.

08 Brute 750
xtreme lift 
30" mudlites on 212's
MIMB center snorkles
1.5" spacers on all 4
custom backrest
lil radio up front
Aluminum Products A-arm Guards

*May the Force be with you!*


----------



## Brutedaddy09

i have had 30" mudlights and 29.5 laws on my STOCK 08 brute they both grab some plastic in the front but easy fix with a razor knife, the laws scrub no where else, the mmudlights with 2 people would scrub somewhere under the back fenders when i would romp on it


----------



## 08GreenBrute

brutedaddy09 your not running a lift right


TX4PLAY thank you thats what i was looking for


----------



## Polaris425

I stickied this thread so we can all keep up with it for future reference & new people.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

im runin 29.5 with no lift! but then i got a 2in lift


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^were you scrubin anything?


----------



## 650Brute

Varies between SRA Bikes too.... And SRA wheels. Cos' the steel wheels are alot diff than the Aluminum wheels on the SRA's. Grrrrr, Darn Gas tank.

With the Aluminum wheels I had 28" cleared just fine, well not with steel wheels, Nope, ain't happenin':saevilw:


----------



## deuce07

27 xtrs on 14 wheels would rub the back foot peg plastic with 2 people and no lift shocks in stock location on an 08. 29.5 outlaws with 2 inch extreme lift with 2 people will rub bottom black plastic on the front were the winch would go on tight off camber turns front shocks stock rear all the way down for soft ride on an 08. 750 brute im talking about.


----------



## matts08brute

I ran 29.5 no lift never hit unless I was in a sharp turn in a ditch or somthing I did turn the springs all the way up to help that


----------



## gpinjason

I have 28" skinnies all the way... all stock wheels and suspension... no rubbing anywhere...


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

08GreenBrute said:


> ^^were you scrubin anything?


 a lil bit when i turned and they would rub in the back when i hit a bump but not to bad i think u mite b able to run 30s


----------



## uppidycon

28" ITP's all the way around.. wide in the rear.. no rubbin' that i noticed.. but i bought a 2" lift anyways to make sure.. installin' it when i get home in feb..


----------



## Brute650i

2006 Brute 650i 29.5 wide skinny laws on IRS rims. No lift Shocks turned all the way up slight rub on rear foot rest with 2 people and hitting a bump


----------



## bruteman1

i got 29.5x10 outlaws on itp wheels 5+2 offset works fine no rubbing issues 09


----------



## rripper21

if i put 27" or bigger tires on my stock 05 brute 650 with the stock wheels do i need a clutch kit? i was told anything bigger than 26 would damage a stock machine's clutch?


----------



## phreebsd

that depends on how you will ride it also.


----------



## Polaris425

rripper21 said:


> if i put 27" or bigger tires on my stock 05 brute 650 with the stock wheels do i need a clutch kit? i was told anything bigger than 26 would damage a stock machine's clutch?



Someone was just trying to sell you something.

Depending on the tire itself (weight) and how you ride (terrain, are you hard on your machine or just, cruise the trails) all are factors on what springs to buy, if you even need them. If you are a weekend trail rider who just cruises around, I wouldnt worry with changing them. If you like to blast the trails and have fun, and like a good low end grunt, then you could try an Almond Secondary and a Maroon Primary spring both from EPI. If you like the mud, and play in it a lot, you will definately want the Almond secondary spring & probably the Maroon Primary spring too.

All of this information can be found in our clutching threads.... please search and read through them, and let us know if you have any more questions (by replying in one of those clutch threads...)

Thanks


----------



## filthyredneck

For the question about running Aluminum Products with a lift....i have an extreme lift + highlifter springs and no probs


----------



## daddyrod

Had 28 Mudzillas 8s and 12s on ITPs completely stock no problems. Installed 2" HL lift and HL springs and ran 31 skinnies. Rubbed on front floorboards. Have 29.5 skinnies now no problems.


----------



## bruiser quad

Will 26/10/12 and 26/12/12 Mudlite XL's work on the factory aluminum wheels? Shop near me has a killer deal on them.


----------



## Brute650i

More than likely may have a little rubbing on has tank shield when suspension in compressed but nothing major if at all


----------



## bruiser quad

Brute650i said:


> More than likely may have a little rubbing on has tank shield when suspension in compressed but nothing major if at all


That top lip of the tank shield could probably be dremeled down a bit if needed, I need to remove the shield anyways to put some holes in the bottom of it.... These stock tires have got to go...


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

just go ahead and buy a lift cause you will be looking into one once you get the tires so just get ya some 29.5s and a 2in lift cause your already addicted...been there


----------



## bruiser quad

Well I got my new tires, the 26/10/12 and 26/12/12 Mudlite XL's on the factory aluminum rims work just fine. I did the fuel tank shield, hole mod to make sure nothing builds up and bulges the sheild out. The closest the tire is to the tank is almost 2" when no weight is on the bike, as the suspension compresses under load the tops of the tires actually tip out more...


----------



## dbmachine

08 and 09 brutes have shorter shock springs which have less ground clearance..the thinking was to have a dual rate progressive style set of springs for a better ride and lower center of gravity..if you can find oem 05-07 750 coil springs, the HL heavy duty coils, or even pvc pipe spacers on the existing coils you could clear larger tires without a lift on 08 and 09 models


----------



## bruteforce8989

What's the biggest tire that I can run on an 08 650i with 2in hl lift


----------



## gpinjason

You should be able to fit 30" tires with correct wheel offset.. and minor rubbing


----------



## bruteforce8989

Ok im wonting to get 29/12/12 should I need spacers or not


----------



## Brute650i

With aftermarket rims your good to go stock rims you need spacers. I would advise against 12 wide all around if that what your thinking about


----------



## bruteforce8989

Brute650i said:


> With aftermarket rims your good to go stock rims you need spacers. I would advise against 12 wide all around if that what your thinking about


Yeah that's what I was thinking about but I'm probably gona go with 10s in front and 12s on back so it don't put to big or a strain on the tirerods:thinking: what yup think


----------



## gpinjason

Yeah go with skinnies in the front... I imagine with 12's in the front you wouldn't be able to turn for crap... the brute already has a crappy turning radius... I'm always making 2 or 3 point turns following my buddy on his Prarie 360, or my wife on her Kodiak...


----------



## Polaris425

gpinjason said:


> Yeah go with skinnies in the front... I imagine with 12's in the front you wouldn't be able to turn for crap... the brute already has a crappy turning radius... I'm always making 2 or 3 point turns following my buddy on his Prarie 360, or my wife on her Kodiak...


yeah turnin goes to crap, handling isnt that great, and it eats up tie rods. Now that was w/ 29x12's right now I have 27x11 zilla's all around and I love them... I had 26x12 mst's all around as well and loved them too. No problems out of the smaller/lighter wides on the front they are ok.


----------



## 1st brute 2010

I have 28in laws and had to trim the front plastic and they rubbing the stock pipe and gas tank


----------



## kANdO

Hey Gang -

Reading through this thread the answer isn't clear.

I have a bone stock brute right now. Looking at upgrading the sneakers. Primarily do weekend trail riding so I was thinking of the following setup: 27" Mudlite w/ 14" SS112 rims. 

This is my first ATV so what should I expect? Do I need a lift with this setup? What type of performance (low end grunt/top end acceleration) should I expect vs. the stock wheels? Anything else I should be aware of re: extra stress on drive train from bigger wheels? etc. 

Sorry for the newbie questions. Want to make sure I do the right thing, and that this great bike stays as reliable as it's been!

FYI - it's a '07 BF 650i.

Thx,
Bill


----------



## steeler

I put 28" mudlites on 14"SS wheels on an 09 brute. No lift kit and the shocks are on the softest setting. no rubbing or any other problems so far (not impressed with the mudlite though) I didnt notice much power diff. once they were on


----------



## kANdO

Thanks for the info Steeler. Yeah, after a ton of reading on this site I'm no leaning towards 28" Zillas w/14" SS wheels. Lighter and everyone seems to have nothing but good things to say about those wheels...

Hopefully they're rub free on a stock height Brute as well!


----------



## kANdO

OK - if anyone's interested. An update:

I ended up getting a great deal on a set of 27" x 14" Zillas (seems like these things are selling like hotcakes right now and nobody can stock them). I feel a little more confident I won't rub on 27" (and was also surprised to learn that the 27" Zillas come in 14" sizes as most Canadian dealer websites only list 26 and 28" sizes). 

Anyway, so the order's been placed and they arrive mid-next week. 

I've got 14" SS112 rims and 27" Zillas (10 width back, 12 width front).

I'll write up about how they fit and work once they're on. 

Great site.. It's been a valuable resource to help me make this decision!


----------



## 15brute

you will have no problem with 27 zillas, the 28 zillas are fine without a lift so you will be more than fine with the 27.


----------



## salty

kANdO said:


> (10 width back, 12 width front).
> 
> 
> 
> 10 in back and 12 in front? you mean 12 in back and 10 front??
Click to expand...


----------



## kANdO

Naw, I like getting no traction and having a REALLY hard steering brute, so I put the big ones out front. 

J/K - thanks for pointing out my goof salty.


----------



## kANdO

15brute said:


> you will have no problem with 27 zillas, the 28 zillas are fine without a lift so you will be more than fine with the 27.


Hey 15brute - thanks for the comment.

I notice you've got 27" on 14s as well, and you've changed your clutch springs. 

That's the next step I'm debating. Did you notice a difference between the stock springs and maroon/almond with just the 27s? What's the difference? Bigger stutter and reving higher everywhere? or will the stock springs be ok?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

with my 28 zillas i was running my stock springs for a while and had no problems but when i put my almond secondary in i could tell a big difference. i have a lot better hole-shot now. it helps when putting around in low gear on the dear lease or when i am headed into the mud. i did loose some top end though but i cant go that fast in the mud or on the trails so it doesn't matter much to me. I will soon be getting the maroon primary to help with belt grip.


----------



## 15brute

Some people say that you will be fine with the stock setup on 27's, I only had 150 miles on my bike when I changed the springs so I dont know how long the belt woulda lasted. I changed mine just to make the clutch work better with the bigger tires, and to help the belt last longer. All i can say is my bike feels much better with the new clutch setup and it only took about 5 minutes of riding to get over the stall. I dont even notice it unless in reverse. You may want one of the clucth gurus to explain exactly what the springs do change, I know a little bit but not enough to explain a whole lot. Bootlegger helped me out a bunch, maybe ask him


----------



## mattyBrute

I just got 28' backs and have a 2' lift.
Can I run them with stock wheels on 09 Brute.

Matty


----------



## okieoffroad

Im running 29.5 swamp lites on stock wheels on my 09 750i brute. Had to trim then front skid a lil on the bottom of bumper but they clear fine now.


----------



## Polaris425

okieoffroad said:


> Im running 29.5 swamp lites on stock wheels on my 09 750i brute. Had to trim then front skid a lil on the bottom of bumper but they clear fine now.


thanks for the post!


----------



## Hollister_85

Got 28/12/12 on my 09 and don't have a problem


----------



## brutehulk

i got 29.5 on mine with only 1 inch spring spacers and i have more than enough room for 31s with minimal rubbin


----------



## Col_Sanders

Slapped on a set of 30 zillas on 14x6 and 14x8 ss212s. I have my shocks set on the stock setting and have about 1" clearance on the rear and the same on front with no weight on the bike. Going to screw around with the springs to see how much of a difference it makes, but a 2" lift will be coming up soon.


----------



## Polaris425

brutehulk said:


> i got 29.5 on mine with only 1 inch spring spacers and i have more than enough room for 31s with minimal rubbin


I dont believe that for 1 second. B/C I helped Phreebsd put his on, With the lift, and HL springs, his front tires still rubbed. So I seriously doubt you would fit 31's on a bike w/ only some spacers (which dont really lift the bike) w/o them ripping all the plastic out from under the fenders, and around the front.


----------



## mhise01

We have two Brute 750's, one with 2" lift, one with no lift. We have 27" tires on both. The one with the lift has no issues but the one with no lift rubs the tires on a good size bump. So if you want to do anything other than drive in a straight line on concrete you will need a lift with those tires.


----------



## honda maniac

what is it gona take to fit 32s i plan on a gorilla stage 1lift on a 09 blue 750 brute


----------



## Polaris425

mhise01 said:


> We have two Brute 750's, one with 2" lift, one with no lift. We have 27" tires on both. The one with the lift has no issues but the one with no lift rubs the tires on a good size bump. So if you want to do anything other than drive in a straight line on concrete you will need a lift with those tires.


What tires? b/c I ran 27x11 Zilla's w/ no lift and never rubbed anything ever, even at full compression. You shouldnt be rubbin anything on a brute w/ 27's and no lift.


----------



## Polaris425

honda maniac said:


> what is it gona take to fit 32s i plan on a gorilla stage 1lift on a 09 blue 750 brute


You need to do a search for that.


----------



## jctgumby

honda maniac said:


> what is it gona take to fit 32s i plan on a gorilla stage 1lift on a 09 blue 750 brute


 
I think you might need more than just the Stage 1 Gorilla...Probably gonna need a little bit more lift and definately gonna need to mold the plastics a little...On my brute with the Stage 1 and 2" Xtreme Lift I don't think I could clear 31's or 32's without a little molding and maybe even trimming


----------



## shrek64

Im running 31 outlaws (skinnies) with a 2 inch lift and hl springs and it dont scrub unless im in a bad spot and turn but im about to turn the springs up and maybe it will help


----------



## Polaris425

*Ok, just to clarify.. and remind everyone.. this post is addressing largest tires on a STOCK brute, not a lifted one... hence the title, and the purpose of the thread...*


----------



## brutehulk

Polaris425 said:


> I dont believe that for 1 second. B/C I helped Phreebsd put his on, With the lift, and HL springs, his front tires still rubbed. So I seriously doubt you would fit 31's on a bike w/ only some spacers (which dont really lift the bike) w/o them ripping all the plastic out from under the fenders, and around the front.


 maybe not more than enough but they would fit i think b/c i have a good bit of distance between my fender and the lugs on the tires, btw i only run 5psi.


----------



## Polaris425

brutehulk said:


> maybe not more than enough but they would fit i think b/c i have a good bit of distance between my fender and the lugs on the tires, btw i only run 5psi.


Well not to be rude but thinking is where you're going wrong. I know for fact. like I said, I helped him install all of his stuff and, they rubbed. 31's wont fit correctly and be functional w/o at least a lift and springs.


----------



## jrfonte

i have read all of the post in this link and no one was ever really specific on to many things. 
if youve got a stock 10 750i with sra 12" rims will 28 x 9.5 laws fit on the front without them touching anything? 
it seems they would rub a lot of the foot gaurds just behind the tires. just putting a tape measure on the outside of the rim bolted on with the tape in the center of the rim at 14" it looks like a 28" tire would rub alot of stuff.
does anyone have sra rims runnin 28" laws no lift?


----------



## boomer

I got a friend running 29.5 skinny/wide combo of laws on a 2010 brute force 750 with no problems and no mods except snorks


----------



## jrfonte

are they on irs offset or sra offset rims and by no problems you mean they fit with the steering straight and cant turn at all or he has lock to lock steering without rubbing or cutting anything? looks like it will make a big difference in them rubbing the front fenders or not.


edit:
i just took the 28" mudlights off my rhino and tried them on my 10' 750 just to see if they rub before i buy some tires for my brute and they not fit. so the 28 x 12 12 mudlights rub the front and the 28 10 12 just barely clear like maybe by a 1/4 inch or less. this was on sra offset rims.

28 12 12 mudlights just barely cleared the front plastic by maybe an 1/8th of an inch on irs rims and the 28 10 12 were fine with irs rims had maybe an inch.

i doubt a 29.5 would fit skinnny or wide without touching something on sra rims or irs rims.


----------



## Polaris425

boomer said:


> I got a friend running 29.5 skinny/wide combo of laws on a 2010 brute force 750 with no problems and no mods except snorks


Let us know when he starts burning up belts and having problems... Wont be long Im sure.


----------



## Polaris425

jrfonte said:


> i doubt a 29.5 would fit skinnny or wide without touching something on sra rims or irs rims.


I agree.


----------



## Brute650i

I have 29.5 skinny/wide on sra rims and rubs slightly on front inner fender. I also ran skinny/wide combo on IRS rims and had no problems. 

This is on 2006 650i shocks all the way up.


----------



## Coolwizard

I'm not sure if the question ever got really answered. I'm wondering what is the biggest tire that will fit on a stock brute 750 using stock rims?


----------



## jrfonte

i just bought 28 x 9.5 front and 28 x 12.5 rear for my brute and the fronts rub with the shocks all the way up, this is on sra rims.
and the 12.5 outlaws are about an inch or 2 shorter than the 9.5's. im pissin off hl staff on there forum about it right now lol.


----------



## Polaris425

Coolwizard said:


> I'm not sure if the question ever got really answered. I'm wondering what is the biggest tire that will fit on a stock brute 750 using stock rims?


Depends on how tall you go you can put a taller tire on if you stay w/ skinny tires in the back, but if you want wide you'll have to go shorter. I dont really know anymore what works and what wont b/c a few things have changed. On the earlier brutes you couldnt run more than like a 26 or 27x12 on stock rims in the rear b/c they rubbed the gas tank........


----------



## GWNBrute

Polaris425 said:


> Depends on how tall you go you can put a taller tire on if you stay w/ skinny tires in the back, but if you want wide you'll have to go shorter. I dont really know anymore what works and what wont b/c a few things have changed. On the earlier brutes you couldnt run more than like a 26 or 27x12 on stock rims in the rear b/c they rubbed the gas tank........


 
I'm running 27-11-12 Zillas on the back with stock rims and couldn't run a tire any wider because of the tire rubbing on the gas tank. Thats on an 08 750


----------



## Polaris425

GWNBrute said:


> I'm running 27-11-12 Zillas on the back with stock rims and couldn't run a tire any wider because of the tire rubbing on the gas tank. Thats on an 08 750


Thanks for posting! :rockn:


----------



## Radiation74

I am about to buy new rims/tires. I have narrowed it down to ss112 machined rims and zilla tires. I am undecided/unsure on sizes. I have a sock 650i, I was leaning towards 12 inch rims and 26 tires. Would my bike handle a 27 inch tire - 14 rim combo?


----------



## Polaris425

Yes.


----------



## The Reaper

ohh yeah Radiation74 thats what i started out on my it never left the shop before tires and wheel kits.


----------



## kwh650

i got stock 07 650i with 14'' 112 and 30'' mudzilla's and no fitting problems


----------



## TheBlackBrute

I've got 28x12x12 silverbacks and they dont rub unless i turn it really sharp


----------



## flowbackman

I got My 28 Backs on my Bike today will get pics up soon


----------



## redbrute750

I can run my 30inch backs and 14's with no lift and clears the fenders barely.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

will 26x12 gators fit a stock 08 650i????


----------



## drtj

yes


----------



## bigblackrancher

i have ran 29.5's on my 2010 brute 750 with the shocks all the way up, they will rub slightly when wheeleing.


----------



## brute for mud

08GreenBrute said:


> yea i know the 08 are a lot lower. i have the aluminum products stick guards and it says they will not work with a lift has anyone tried to put a lift on when they had them?


it will rub on the inside of the rear rims


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

well just got my 26x12s and in the front they dont fit guys they told me they couldnt be mounted on the rims and i watched and there was no way... so 12 inch wide tires dont fit on the front stock rims


----------



## Matt Wells

I want to put 28/10/12 Dirt devil II Xl on my stock 08 brute withthe stock wheels will I have problems? I might even possibly go with 28/12/12 in the rear and 28/10/12 on the front. But in any config. I will be using the stock wheels will I have clearance issues?


----------



## Polaris425

Bonpa Bottom Boy said:


> well just got my 26x12s and in the front they dont fit guys they told me they couldnt be mounted on the rims and i watched and there was no way... so 12 inch wide tires dont fit on the front stock rims


Try a different tire store.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

the 12in wide in the front wouldnt mount on the 6in wide stock rims..


----------



## Polaris425

IT will mount on a 7" so... it should mount on a 6" I think the stock front most likely are not 6" wide... I was thinking I read somewhere they are 5" but anyway, thats a totally different subject & this thread is about what fits w/o rubbing.........


----------



## Matt Wells

Matt Wells said:


> I want to put 28/10/12 Dirt devil II Xl on my stock 08 brute withthe stock wheels will I have problems? I might even possibly go with 28/12/12 in the rear and 28/10/12 on the front. But in any config. I will be using the stock wheels will I have clearance issues?


 Anyone have an answer....? anyone?


----------



## gpinjason

Matt Wells said:


> Anyone have an answer....? anyone?


They will work fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z24guy

*26 inch swamplite*

26-10-12 and 26-12-12 Interco Swamplites on stock rims on an '09 650i with no issues. I'll try to get a picture. Looks awsome.


----------



## Matt Wells

gpinjason said:


> They will work fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks!


----------



## BIGPUN

antbody got pics of 28" with stock wheels. Im wanting to goto this setup


----------



## gpinjason

BIGPUN said:


> antbody got pics of 28" with stock wheels. Im wanting to goto this setup


28" silverbacks stock rims no lift









This is with 2" lift... With the lift You have to use spacers on the back or the wheels rub the sway bar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGPUN

thanks, no spacer with stock suspension? Did they rub any


----------



## gcfishguy

Looking at upgrading the stock tires. The stockers are enough for my spring/summer/fall riding, but suck in winter. I'd really like to go with a set of bighorns but haven't pulled the trigger yet because if I buy 'em and they rub on the tank/exhaust, I'm stuck with them.

'10 650i, with factory wheels. Can anyone comment on if a 26x12x12 Bighorn will rub in the rear?

I's like to stay as stock as possible, but would like to run a bit wider tire for flotation in the snow. The front, I'm not worried about....just the rear...
Another option would be the newest model of Bighorn which you can get in a 26x11x12....but the good deals are on the older model, 26x12x12....

Thanks!! (And yes, I read through all 103 posts before asking. hehe)


----------



## Polaris425

They should fit on stock rims w/o any issues.


----------



## NMKawierider

gcfishguy said:


> '10 650i, with factory wheels. Can anyone comment on if a 26x12x12 Bighorn will rub in the rear?
> 
> I's like to stay as stock as possible, but would like to run a bit wider tire for flotation in the snow. The front, I'm not worried about....just the rear...
> Another option would be the newest model of Bighorn which you can get in a 26x11x12....but the good deals are on the older model, 26x12x12....
> 
> Thanks!! (And yes, I read through all 103 posts before asking. hehe)


I tried this set of 26x12x12 Racelines on my stock wheels and they did rub..rubbed enough to put a hole in my tank bucket and storage box and shined the muffler on the other side. I liked the tires so I bought a set of wheels for them..4+3 offsets. Perfect. No problems. No more then 11s on stock wheels on back.


----------



## Hoxman

*Wheels on a stock BF 750...*

I have just put 29.5 Outlaws on my stock 2010 BF 750 and have no issues with turning, etc...
I just bought a lift kit for extra ground clearance, but didn't have it on this past weekend when I took out the new rubber... did awesome!!

I have a pic of the vehicle 1/2 done, with 29.5 on the front and stock tire on the rear. If I could figure out how to post a pic on this site I would put it up for you!


----------



## Hoxman

heres a pic


----------



## flowbackman

if they do rub you can always just swap sides and put the out sides on the in sides for a wider stance


----------



## BF2012

anyone have any experience with tires on the 2012's. i am ready to buy a set to go on the stock rims. wondering if 12" wides will be ok in the rear, or do i need to stick with 11" wides.
looking at the zillas or swamp witches, to go on stock rims.


----------



## Polaris425

just depends on the offset of those new style rims... If they are the same offset as older ones, and the tank is in the same place, then taller ?x12 size tires are most likely going to rub.


----------



## up to it?

new to this site but i have a 2005 kawasaki prairie 700 and need new tires but found some that came off a arctic cat and was wondering if they will fit my bike they come with rims and all the fronts are 27x9R14. The rears are 27x11R14. Lugs and center caps are included.will they fit without having to lift or anything?


----------



## Polaris425

They should, as long as the bolt pattern is the same...


----------



## adam6604

would i be able to run 28" Mudlite XL's on my 2012 650i? completely stock as of now.


----------



## Polaris425

most likely yes. I dont know if the 2012's have issues w/ taller/wide tires rubbing on the rear on stock rims like the older models. I havent really heard anyone say.

If you are getting aftermarket wheels then yes for sure they will be fine.

But if keeping stock, I can't really say one way or the other... not but 1 way to find out though! lol


----------



## adam6604

hahah for sure! my shop is actually working on getting a supplier worked out so ill get a set of 28" outlaws for real cheap soon, hope they fit!


----------



## integra93ls

i have 25x10x12 rear and 25x8x12 front. what are the biggest tires i can get on those rims? whats the best setup? brand n size of tires?
i have swamplites right now.
06 bf 650i stock no lift. but i might be doing a 2" lift. those spacer ones.


----------



## Polaris425

^ just as mentioned above on stock rims no lift you can go up to about a 28 in the rear, but if you lift it you will need a spacer. If you are going to lift it just get a bracket lift, a 2" spring spacer will only make you mad that you spent money.


----------



## helomech

what width 29.5's were you running? Were they on stock wheels?


----------



## integra93ls

28 in rear but what about front? same size? which tires best bang for buck?


----------



## Polaris425

shouldnt have many issues w/ fronts rubbing, if you get to wide/tall in the rear they rub the gas tank/exhaust


----------



## integra93ls

well i just got some 
sadona ripsaw tires.
i had 25x8x12 front and 25x10x12 rear
i just got 26x9x12 front and 26x11x12 rear. $480 installed so i could not pass up on the deal.
my friend just got them and they are a allaround good tire with plenty on meat on them.


----------



## numbutt1

I just slapped some 28" ITP Mudlites on my 06 brute 750 with stock rims and stock hieght. No rubbing and Im loving them plus it sits aprox 2.5 to 3 inches taller now...


----------



## bruteforcematt

I know for a fact when I put 29.5 outlaws on my 2010 they didn't rub. But I took them off because the ride was so ruff and I kept breaking belts. The best bet you have is to go with 28s.


----------



## Polaris425

28's are twice as rough as 29's


----------



## bruteforcematt

I love my zillas abso. The best in my oppion. I don't get in real bad stuff anyway, just like to ride and drink lol.


----------



## 05camobrute

I have an 05 750 brute with 29.5/12s all the way around springs turn all the way up in the back & just a lil in the front they rub the fenders in the back with close 2 500lbs on it with just me @250 don't grab it the back didn't cut anything in the front just took some zip ties and pulled the lil bit that rubbed2 pulled back


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

So my buddy has 28'' silverbacks on his Outlander, so I want to try the Laws. Could I fit 28'' or 29'' Laws on my stock 08 Brute 750i?


----------



## adam6604

i got 28x12x12 and 28x10x12 all around on my 2012 brute 650 completely stock. doesnt rub anything, even jumping it doesn't touch anything.

edit: i have maxxis zillas


----------



## Polaris425

06BRUTEFORCE said:


> So my buddy has 28'' silverbacks on his Outlander, so I want to try the Laws. Could I fit 28'' or 29'' Laws on my stock 08 Brute 750i?


28 yeah but they ride horrible. 29's will go on there but they will rub some under compression and in full turn.

Also you're gonna want to get new clutch springs.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

OK, so 28'' Laws will be the next set of tires I'll have to find a deal on.


----------



## lukan12

Will I be able to run moto monsters on my brute I have 2.5 spacers there 30s by the way


----------



## Polaris425

Probably not w/o them rubbing. And you will need some clutching.


----------



## lukan12

if i cut and bend plastic ?and I'm doing my clutching before i go out just trying to figure out if all clutch pullers are the same or not


----------



## Polaris425

all clutch pullers are not the same. You can cut & bend plastic yeah but... if it were me, I'd just get a lift. Even then you're still going to have to heat the plastic a little in front of the floor board.


----------



## lukan12

thank you for the info much appreciated :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

No prob. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## EdmonW750

Polaris425 said:


> 28's are twice as rough as 29's


agreed...


----------



## quad uk

i run back 32's with no lift on podium x fox shox. i did change the foot rests on the bike. i made them myself. Also cut the bottom lip off the front bumper, but you can't tell. i run rhino axles (only in rear) front are stock and i've never had a problem. And i still walks all over a can am reny x all day long ......love the bottom grabbing silver backs and i will say this they are the best snow tire... outlaws are not in the same ball park...in the snow


----------



## holladaymtm

I have a 06 with 27x11x14 XTRs all the way around with just a custom heavy duty lift on the rear but no lift on the front sits level though. I have no rubbing issuses; handling on the road and trail is handful but mud riding improves and ruts dont pose a problem with unstaggered tires.


----------



## yama450yfz

could I get away with running a Zilla 28x11x14 all the way around with ITP SS212 14x6 front 4+2 and 14x8 rear 5+3... I never thought buying tires would be so hard:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425

yeah that should be fine.


----------



## Brute650

hey when you guys say skinny for the outlaws are those the 9.5 width, and if so would they fit on the 08 brute stock wheels 8x12 in front and 10x12 in the back.


----------



## rajunxcajun55

Can you put 30s on a stock 06 brute 750?


----------



## Polaris425

Not w/o a lift & some clutching. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## cookgio

well i own a 2012 brute 750 special edition i just ordered 28x12x2-28x10x12 silverbacks gonna put them on the stock rims cause they r really nice hope they fit but from what i read on her cant tell so well see worst case i buy some spacers. what u guys think.


----------



## cookgio

*they fit*



cookgio said:


> well i own a 2012 brute 750 special edition i just ordered 28x12x2-28x10x12 silverbacks gonna put them on the stock rims cause they r really nice hope they fit but from what i read on her cant tell so well see worst case i buy some spacers. what u guys think.


Well got the tires mounted and they fit great I have about a inch clearance by gas tank and lots of space up front I might get 1 inch spacers for rear just for the extra space. But for now good to go

Well went for a ride anD the fronts rub on the center plastic skid plate on the part that folds in when turned hard right or lEft easy fix after market skids.


----------



## BIGPUN

Can u post some pics


----------



## adam6604

2012 brute 650 with 28" skinny/wide silverbacks, no lift, no spacers just ITP SS212 black rims. have Zero rubbing issues, have even jumped it a couple times. just crank the preload up and you're good. ran 28" zilla's before this.


----------



## Southernboy08

Just put a set of 29.5-10-14 terminators on standard IRS 5+2 wheels on all 4 corners. Only slight rub on front foot wells at full turn. I have shocks raised to 4 of 5 setting


----------



## JLOWERY

adam6604 said:


> 2012 brute 650 with 28" skinny/wide silverbacks, no lift, no spacers just ITP SS212 black rims. have Zero rubbing issues, have even jumped it a couple times. just crank the preload up and you're good. ran 28" zilla's before this.


What color is that I've never seen a molded blue Brute just the Candy Thunder and Nocturne painted blue. I like it.


----------



## Polaris425

^ It says it's a 2012... I think it was an option. I've seen a few here and there in pictures. However the front isnt a 2012.... So I dunno. Maybe there's some false information floating.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

it's a 2012 650. I believe only the 750 got the redesigned look.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah that's ignorant... but thats Kawi.


----------



## JLOWERY

That might be Smokey blue its a Canadian color.


----------



## hondaforman06

how did u like the 650 compared to the 750? sorry its off topic but i just got a 650


----------



## Spivey13

anybody running itp mega mayhem tires and if so how do u like them? what size could i fit on my 05 750 brute? would 28x9x12 and 28x11x12 fit? also would i have to do clutch work with that size of tire or would it b alrite?


----------



## Spivey13

im also assuming that will fit on the stock rims also?


----------



## Polaris425

They will fit on the rims, but You might have some issues with rubbing the gas tank. Might not though since those are kinda skinny tires.


----------



## Spivey13

i bought some 2 in wheel spacers also so hopefully that will solve that if it rubs..


----------



## brute12

I got a 2012 bf 750 with 30 in silverbacks all skinnys an gonna put on msa diesels got a 2 inch spring spacer lift in front you guys think it will be enough?


----------



## Musclemckeester

Probably covered once or twice already, but I run 28" Outlaws (skinny front, wide rear) and have no rubbing issues on stock suspension.


----------



## mudpopper

different tires of the same size are actually different sizes, my 29.5 outlaws on 12in rim are the same size as my buddies 27 itp's on a 14in rim


----------



## mrtosh

Looking to put some 26x9x12 and 26x11x12 Zillas or some 26x10x12 and 26x12x12 Super lights on my stock height 05 SRA and want yo use some ITP Delta wheels (front offset 4+3/rear 2+5). Will I have any problems with the gas tank?


----------



## Polaris425

Nope


----------



## mrtosh

Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## Jrod40

I have a 2012 750. With ss 212s 14" Wanting to get some 29.5 outlaw 2s. What all would be necessary for me to not have any problems with these?


----------



## brutepower95

just crank up you shocks and maybe a 2in lift


----------



## Spivey13

i havent gotten bk on here for awhile since i put on my 28in itp mega mayhem tires. i hav an 05 750 brute, i put them on the stock rims and didnt change anything else with clearance and they fit without any issues. those tires are AWESOME!!!! they will go thru anything, i hav a buddy with a 800 can am with 30in zillas im pretty sure is what they are and i can go thru just as much or more than him! he was pissed lol i would def recommend itp mega mayhem tires they are great!!!


----------



## robdiesel

I run 28 10 12 all around on my stock rims. did rub the plastic on front bumper but shaved it off and no rub. I did upgrade to a 2inch lift here recently


----------



## tjco99

I read through evey post and can't get a clear answer. I'm thinking about a set of 30" zillas on 14" itp ss rims. Great deal but 6hr drive. My brute is an 09 750 completely stock. Will they fit? Be a real shame to get them home only to find I can't put them on yet. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

tjco99 said:


> I read through evey post and can't get a clear answer. I'm thinking about a set of 30" zillas on 14" itp ss rims. Great deal but 6hr drive. My brute is an 09 750 completely stock. Will they fit? Be a real shame to get them home only to find I can't put them on yet. Any info would be great. Thanks


Likely going to rub a good bit on the fenders. A 2" lift would probably be needed to clear without issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjco99

Would spacers help or just be a waste of cash? Thanks


----------



## Polaris425

waste. And I think 30" Zillas would probably be fine w/ no lift, especially if you turned your shocks up a little.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yeah I had a 2in lift with wide zillas all around and didn't come close to rubbing so if you have a 9 wide up front you should def be good and if it does run heat the floorboards just a bit we have a how to on it....


----------



## tjco99

Sweet. Thanks guys. Looks like I'm making a trip!


----------



## jprzr

Here's a pic of my 12 brute with 29.5 10 12 terms no lift just cranked the shocks up and they fit fine just trimmed the front bumper cause it rub lil bit when I was turning hard but other then that they fit great.















Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## thecelt

What defines a skinny tire? I like the look of skinnies on all 4 corners but would 27"skinnies all around look weak? Also my bike is a 2006 650i and I just bought it. It has brand new bear claws stock size. They look OK but I'd much prefer some bighorns in at least 26". And is there any sense to run skinnies all around for strictly trail riding? Logic would tell me that skinnies are really just for missing which isn't my type of riding. I'm on woods/mountain trails.

This is my first utility quad as I've been riding / racing for over 30 years but its always been sport oriented so the utility aspect is "somewhat" new.


----------



## jprzr

thecelt said:


> What defines a skinny tire? I like the look of skinnies on all 4 corners but would 27"skinnies all around look weak? Also my bike is a 2006 650i and I just bought it. It has brand new bear claws stock size. They look OK but I'd much prefer some bighorns in at least 26". And is there any sense to run skinnies all around for strictly trail riding? Logic would tell me that skinnies are really just for missing which isn't my type of riding. I'm on woods/mountain trails.
> 
> This is my first utility quad as I've been riding / racing for over 30 years but its always been sport oriented so the utility aspect is "somewhat" new.


If ur a trail rider then u want skinny in front wide in back if u were riding a lot of mud all skin us would be ok but u just need s/w and ull be good 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## JBYRD8

I've got 28" Mega Mayhems. On my 2012 BF 750 no lift or anything and no rubbing.


----------



## chevyboy.0224

i have 30 inch mud zillas on itp 14 inch wheels and no lift what so ever on my 05 brute 750 and no rubbing or clearence issues what so ever


----------



## MN750

I've read through and gotten different answers on the biggest outlaw2 I could run. I Just picked up a New 2013 750 yesterday and already know that's the first thing I want to do. I just don't want to buy wheels and tires that don't work. I was looking at going with 29.5x9x14 fronts and 29.5x11x14 rears. Would I be better off going with a 28?

Secondly atv rims are confusing the heck out of me. I figured it would be easy to find out what backspacing I would need. Then I read 5+2 or similar. Uhh what does that mean?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Musclemckeester

I'm running 28" skinny/wide outlaw 2s with no lift and just the shocks cracked up. I have some slight rubbing on the front of the skid plate at full lock. 

My buddy is running 29.5" skinny/wide outlaw 2s with a 2" lift and he rubs in the same spot as me. No way he could run them without a lift. 

I can't remember for sure, but I believe I ordered wheels with 5+2 offset.


----------



## MN750

I appreciate the quick response. I'll just go 28" then for now. What's 3/4 of an inch anyways.


----------



## MetalHeaded1980

Chevyboy, what is the width on your zillas tires?



chevyboy.0224 said:


> i have 30 inch mud zillas on itp 14 inch wheels and no lift what so ever on my 05 brute 750 and no rubbing or clearence issues what so ever


---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------

Can you put 30x9-14 size tires on 12" rims? Will it work for mud/trail riding?


----------



## Polaris425

No. The 14 is the rim size. A 14" tire will not fit a 12" rim....

I thought that was common knowledge. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## MetalHeaded1980

Thanks P425, just making sure


----------



## wants snow

wow there is a lot in this thread. all the reading I may have missed what my question is if so sorry. have a 08 brute 750, itp ss 212 12 in rims. rdc 2 in lift and stock springs cranked up. thinking of either out laws 29.5,12,12 rear and 29.5,10,12 front. or 30,12,12 rear or 30,10,12 front silverbacks. will they fit in with out rubbing?? thanks.


----------



## Polaris425

Well, first of all, this thread is for STOCK not lifted brutes. 

But yes they will fit with your lift.


----------



## SLVRBRT

29.5 s/w OG laws fit nice on my stock 06.....with all shocks cranked all the way. 
They didnt rub after clearancing the front of the footwell. 
Got sick of the rough bouncy ride and put on RDC lift with shocks on second setting from full soft, decent ride now and no rub at all.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup

30"x 9"x 14" on 2012 brute fit with shocks all the way up. i found they rub the front bottom center skid plate edge when turned all the way to either side. I'm going to trim the plastic and should be fine.


----------



## Troy012

I have a 2012 brute 750 I have stock rims 1 inch spacers in front and one and a half in the rear I have 27-10 mud machines on the front and 27 12 vampires on the rear. I want to run 27-10 outlaws on the front and 27 12 on the rear. will the front ones rub


----------



## Dkh100

I'm running 29.5 by 12s on my stock brute


----------



## brutemtl

Hey guys i need to know if 27 12 12 will fit in the rear on my 07 750 brute and if so whats best for the front? 27 8 12 or 27 10 12. Thanks a lot


----------



## Dkh100

brutemtl said:


> Hey guys i need to know if 27 12 12 will fit in the rear on my 07 750 brute and if so whats best for the front? 27 8 12 or 27 10 12. Thanks a lot



27s should fit I'm running 29.5 stock and if u lookin for wide back and smaller front I says the 27/10


----------



## OfcBanks

I run 27 10 12 on all four corners


----------



## Leukic

Im running 30'' backs with shocks turned up


----------



## gzuniga1423

will 30 backs fit my stock brute force on 14'' rims


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ

hey guys, I am one of the few that likes my stock rims I guess, lol, I have an 09 BF 750I, all stock. I ride only a few times per year, mainly small creeks and farmland. no extreme mudding at all, my ****** stock tires have never left me stranded if that tells you anything. I have a kimpex box and a girlfriend who rides on the back most of the time. I don't need anything extreme like Outlaws, but would like to replace my tires. I was thinking of 27" zillas. Anyone think that would be alright for my situation? Do you think that they would rub with her weight and the probably 60-70lbs of storage on the back?

Like I said, machine is all stock, I don't wanna change that. I don't want any wider wheels because we both like the fact we can ride the machine and not get dirty, I like how the fenders covers the tire completely with no spray


----------



## Bamarottie

I would think so, just max out your preload on the rear shocks to help.


----------



## Polaris425

CReynoldsMIZ said:


> hey guys, I am one of the few that likes my stock rims I guess, lol, I have an 09 BF 750I, all stock. I ride only a few times per year, mainly small creeks and farmland. no extreme mudding at all, my ****** stock tires have never left me stranded if that tells you anything. I have a kimpex box and a girlfriend who rides on the back most of the time. I don't need anything extreme like Outlaws, but would like to replace my tires. I was thinking of 27" zillas. Anyone think that would be alright for my situation? Do you think that they would rub with her weight and the probably 60-70lbs of storage on the back?
> 
> Like I said, machine is all stock, I don't wanna change that. I don't want any wider wheels because we both like the fact we can ride the machine and not get dirty, I like how the fenders covers the tire completely with no spray


27's run small. unless your packing a lot of weight (and no I don't mean if she's a big girl, though, I guess that could be an issue lol) you won't have any trouble. No need to jack the shocks all the way up. Again, unless you're packing it down. But then it wouldn't matter what you had.


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ

Polaris425 said:


> 27's run small. unless your packing a lot of weight (and no I don't mean if she's a big girl, though, I guess that could be an issue lol) you won't have any trouble. No need to jack the shocks all the way up. Again, unless you're packing it down. But then it wouldn't matter what you had.


 Thanks guys. I actually just found a pretty good deal on Amazon. I got a set 27x9x11 and 27x11x12 ITP Mega Mayhems. I have heard pretty good reviews on them, and since they run a little bit small I have heard as well, then I think I will be fine. I will post pics and a review when I get them on. Keeping the stock rims. 

As far as my old tires go, they are still in good shape, with only 500 miles on them. Anyone think I could resell them for maybe $80-$100 total?


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ

Polaris425 said:


> 27's run small. unless your packing a lot of weight (and no I don't mean if she's a big girl, though, I guess that could be an issue lol) you won't have any trouble. No need to jack the shocks all the way up. Again, unless you're packing it down. But then it wouldn't matter what you had.


 Here are some pics of it now with the 27's. Im running 5.5 psi. Man when I got them back from the tire shop, they put so much air in them my quad looked like it had a lift on it. Unfortunately when I aired them down they lost a lot of the height. Oh well. Still look beefy, haven't really tried them out at all yet. Put them on and then back into the shed it went. Lol

*Before*





*After*


----------



## Polaris425

looks mean :rockn:


----------



## Stealthlogics

CReynoldsMIZ said:


> Here are some pics of it now with the 27's. Im running 5.5 psi. Man when I got them back from the tire shop, they put so much air in them my quad looked like it had a lift on it. Unfortunately when I aired them down they lost a lot of the height. Oh well. Still look beefy, haven't really tried them out at all yet. Put them on and then back into the shed it went. Lol
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*


I was thinking 27/9/12 mega mayhems all the way around what do you think

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------

Or should I go with 27/10/12 executioners


----------



## Polaris425

9 is too skinny for rear. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Recklessbrute

Im running 28x10s with 2" lift and no rubbing and no axle breaks....yet.thinkin of doin 6" lift with axles and 31s


----------



## MiTreasureHunter

I know this is an old topic with lots of great info, just wondering if specs have changed for newer machines? I just purchased a brand new 2017 Brute Force 750 EPS Special Edition (new old stock). I want to put 28" Mega Mayhems on it, not sure if going to try and see if they have size to fit stock rims or also buy new rims. 9s on the front 11s on the back is the thought. The burning question is will I get away with it without a 2" lift or am I going to be rubbing plastic somewhere. I weigh in around 160 so I don't currently load the stock suspension setup really at all. IF I do need a 2" lift, what brand would you guys recommend since there are several out there. I would do a real lift not a spring spacer. Thanks ahead of time for the advice.


----------



## Polaris425

28's should fit without any problems. RDC makes a great lift, if he's still making them.


----------

